# URGENT!!  PLEASE HELP...OLD GAL DOWN!



## Chicos Mama (Jul 29, 2013)

Please help with any and all input! I have a very old, geriatric gal "Dorita", who is approx. 13 years old... many of you have heard her sad tale. After many years of caring for this old gal, she is down as of today. I took her temp. and its 105.1, She wont eat, drink or get up without me forcing her to.   She seems bloated as well. Fine yesterday, down today.
Her eyes arent pink per say...more Red?  She has been getting treated with Ivermectin for her "mange" which she get every summer like clockwork her whole life...Vet is at a loss why. Bald as a cue ball in 3 days time...weird, I know. 
I offered her, her favorite treats and she wont even sniff em.
I just gave her a Baking soda drench (for her bloating?) Stuffed a full syringe of Probios and Ellectrolyes down her and I have some Pen-G Pro on hand if needed. IS IT NEEDED? If so, what dose? What guage needle? And where do i give it to her?
 I also heard her cough and she sounds "rattly"...That started today too.
Please help...Is it just her time or is she sick? My heart and mind are so mixed up right now, I cant seem to make any decisions


----------



## Chicos Mama (Jul 29, 2013)

ANYONE???


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry for you and your girl 

Have you called your vet??? Sounds like it could be pneumonia. Or at her age she might plain be shutting down. 

Has your vet taken a skin scraping to confirm it is indeed mange? If you have but there was no sign of mites it might be an autoimmune disease or allergy. 

I would try contacting a vet asap.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope she is just sick and you can well again...but...was reading that the average lifespan of goats is 10 to 13 years...so, possible she is shutting down due to old age???  I'd treat her just in case you can save her...I know this hurts for you


----------



## elevan (Jul 30, 2013)

With her temp, her cough sounding rattling...I'd say pneumonia.  PenG 1 ml / 15# twice daily for 7-10 days

Contact your vet as he can give you something stronger than the PenG if you can.

If it's her time you have to judge that as we're not there with you.  At 13, her systems could very well shut down from an infection / illness.


----------



## Chicos Mama (Aug 1, 2013)

**UPDATE**
Miss Dorita it would seem has pnemonia as suspected. I started her on pen-G Pro that first night and have made her a pin cushion ever since! Her fever is down and she seems much more comfortable now on day 4. She still will not eat much, a few Mulberry leaves here and there, a few laps of yogurt and 2 peaches she stole from the turkey. She is finally drinking water too!   Any ideas how to kick start her rumen again to encourage her to eat?  Poop looks normal, although I do have to make her get up to go...shes still pretty weak


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 1, 2013)

To kickstart her rumen I would give her probiotics...I use yogurt drences with some crushed probiotic tablets to boost that, plus vitamins and molasses for energy....good luck and hope she does well!!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree give lots of probiotics.  Not only will they benefit the rumen but they will increase her immune system's ability to fit infection.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 3, 2013)

B vitamin shot will help stimulate her appetite.  Good luck!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 7, 2013)

How's the old gal doing?  Hope she is better.


----------

